# Old man packing



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfect example of reality verses movies. Just because you shot and hit your target don't expect them to stop and drop.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

for some reason, all I see is a white screen on the video....can't see what was going on.

Scoots


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

God Bless that old man.

Amazing how fast they tuck tail and run when the odds are turned against them. Nothing but cowards.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried to post this video this morning. Props to Pops he knew what to do


----------



## FullerTite (Jun 7, 2012)

Great video! Gramps had em divin for the door! :thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeKing said:


> Perfect example of reality verses movies. Just because you shot and hit your target don't expect them to stop and drop.


No...thats the difference between being shot with a .380 vs a .45acp. .380 is good for pissing people off. .45 is good for killin em dead.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen many a fatality from a single 22 LR - and survivors from 45 ACP hits. All GSWs are unpredictable. Shot placement is the most important factor when it comes to incapacitation.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

scubapro said:


> I've seen many a fatality from a single 22 LR - and survivors from 45 ACP hits. All GSWs are unpredictable. Shot placement is the most important factor when it comes to incapacitation.


And I've seen good shots with .243 and bad shots with 7mags. Shot placement is key but had he hit him with a .45 that first whot I doubt he would have made it to the door. But then again conceal ability is a huge factor. Either way the guy potentially saved lives. 

So Scuba, what did the guy do right and what dis he do wrong from your point of view and the training you guys give? He definitely caught the guy off guard as he drew while the suspect had his back to him. Seems like he exposed himself in the wide open though. He definitely hit him with the fist shot.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I found this article interesting. No horn blowing just results of the writer's research.
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/7866


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It would not be wise to "arm chair quarterback" based upon the video-only review.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the scumbags actually gave an interview with a reporter and said this:

http://www.gainesville.com/article/20120714/ARTICLES/120719763?p=1&tc=pg

"Though Henderson said he doesn't blame Williams for shooting, he takes exception with Williams shooting at him while he was down.
"I was down, and I'm not going to continue to shoot you," he said.

This guy is just lucky that more of those bullets didn't hit a more critical area.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm proud of the guy!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

He deserves a medal


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Whatever gun he was shooting did a good job of getting them the hell out of there.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> No...thats the difference between being shot with a .380 vs a .45acp. .380 is good for pissing people off. .45 is good for killin em dead.





scubapro said:


> I've seen many a fatality from a single 22 LR - and survivors from 45 ACP hits. All GSWs are unpredictable. Shot placement is the most important factor when it comes to incapacitation.


I've seen a woman shot 4 times with 45 ACP survive with minimal damage. The doctor said any other caliber probably would have killed her because .45 is a slower round. All of the bullets were recovered from the various areas of her body. Other calibers with a higher velocity would have caused more damage according to the doctor. Also placement was the key, two shots were to the limbs, one to the abdomen, and one to the hip. She survived because the bullets did not hit anything vital. The shooter however had great placement when he shot himself under the chin. He did not survive.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> One of the scumbags actually gave an interview with a reporter and said this:
> 
> http://www.gainesville.com/article/20120714/ARTICLES/120719763?p=1&tc=pg
> 
> ...


That whole interview was ridiculous. Interviewing the criminals to me is just stupid. The reporter seems like he is trying to downplay the crime the two committed. Hopefully some of the customers of that internet cafe' will buy that old man some replacement ammo for that gun.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Kudos to Mr. Williams, he did well.

What is the best gun to have in a gun fight? The one you have on you. So many decisions to be made as to what to carry - mode of dress, weight, caliber, ammo type, etc. If you aren't comfortable carrying a certain make and model, you won't carry it.

Agree about the slant of the interview being non-sensical. Maybe because Mr. Williams knows he has nothing to gain from talking to the press. The criminals do - public sympathy.

And if the target is still moving, it is still a threat, regardless of what the crimnal says afterwards.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Zombieland Rule #2:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Tyee Dave said:


> I found this article interesting. No horn blowing just results of the writer's research.
> http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/7866


*According to this article the .22 are more lethal thenany of the other weapons in it except the Center fire rifles. Who would have thought.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Without reading the article, I suspect the lethality of the .22 isn't necessarily attributed to the performance of the cartridge - but rather the sheer number of .22 caliber firearms present in society.

It is perhaps the most common cartridge with a plethora of makes & models available with that chambering.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Without reading the article, I suspect the lethality of the .22 isn't necessarily attributed to the performance of the cartridge - but rather the sheer number of .22 caliber firearms present in society.
> 
> It is perhaps the most common cartridge with a plethora of makes & models available with that chambering.


*The article acualy gives the stats on number of shots, percentage of hits and a couple other numbers to give a good picture of the effectivness of each round. Don't know how accurate it is tho.*


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen what a .45 does to a deer. I don't think to many people run and keep running after multiple hits. Weather thats in the chest or leg. 

What I'd like to know from the article is what type ammo was used in each case. Lots of difference in a hit from a round ball and something that mushrooms.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I disagree with the thoughts on the article. IMHO there is nothing better than a thief saying flat out, "I thought when I went down he would stop shooting.. he didn't"... Best part of the interview. ROFL... 

If I tell a thief that I would keep shooting him even after he went down he would doubt it. He ain't going to doubt it when the thief that got shot shows him the wound that he got when he went down. And then continues to show him wounds he got AFTER he went down.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

WW2 said:


> I disagree with the thoughts on the article. IMHO there is nothing better than a thief saying flat out, "I thought when I went down he would stop shooting.. he didn't"... Best part of the interview. ROFL...
> 
> If I tell a thief that I would keep shooting him even after he went down he would doubt it. He ain't going to doubt it when the thief that got shot shows him the wound that he got when he went down. And then continues to show him wounds he got AFTER he went down.


+1 that is pretty funny


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

dont shoot dont shoot.. I dropped my gun and fell down...:surrender: :gun_bandana::surrender: :band: :table:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Just goes to show, if you pull a gun, you better be willing to use it, those two boys were not willing to use theirs. That old man just kept pulling the trigger and walking closer to them, you gotta love him. I wonder how many rounds he had left.
ps: keep shooting till they are not moving.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Best part for me was those idiots falling over each other trying to get out.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

His action and mindset won the fight, not his firearm....I suspect it could have been a BB gun and those two would have been scrambling just as fast to get the hell out of dodge
Criminals seek "victims", when confronted with aggression, they seem to have a rapid change of mind.


----------

